# rezepte für kochkunst 300



## swordfighter (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hab nun einen Kochskill von 300 und kann noch bis 375 skillen aber ich muss nur auf 325 kommen doch ich finde keine Rezepte und keinen Lehrer der mir Sachen beibringen kann.
Wisst ihr vielleicht wo es Rezepte oder Lehrer gibt?

Wenns geht genau antworten und nicht sowas wie "in der scherbenwelt droppen viele..."

Danke schonmal im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (17. Dezember 2009)

In der Scherbenwelt KRIEGST du viele (nicht droppen, das ist ein Unterschied :>)^^

Begib dich einfach nach Thrallmar / Ehrenfeste, da kannst du die kaufen vom Koch o.ä.!


----------



## Garziil (17. Dezember 2009)

google : wow berufe guide         eingeben, anklicken,  lesen, verstehen, umsetzen, kochen, fertig!

Guten Hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (17. Dezember 2009)

Shat, Ehrenfester und Hordenbasis und viele der Händler in der Scherbenwelt haben rezepte.


----------



## Mayestic (18. Dezember 2009)

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/

alle Berufe, inklusive Vorschläge wie man trainieren sollte.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gehört, Buffed soll eigens eine Datenbank (auch mit Berufsbereich) haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich auch gehört ... natürlich müsste man da das Forum mal verlassen ... doh!


----------



## swordfighter (19. Dezember 2009)

ok danke für eure Antworten

zu den Antworten: in Thrallmar usw:
Da war ich schon auch in Falkenwacht und Shattrath aber da is kein Lehrer bzw der kann mir nichts beibringen.

Das mit den Berufe Guides hatte ich total vergessen Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (19. Dezember 2009)

Mayestic schrieb:


> http://www.wowberufeguide.de/
> 
> alle Berufe, inklusive Vorschläge wie man trainieren sollte.



naja so gut ist das auch ned man doch recht aufwendig skillin besonders lederverarbeitung und einiges stimmt auch gar zb beim scmiedekunst ab 350 wer genau danach skillt hat am ende zu wenig kobaltbarren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusselbirne (19. Dezember 2009)

swordfighter schrieb:


> ok danke für eure Antworten
> 
> zu den Antworten: in Thrallmar usw:
> Da war ich schon auch in Falkenwacht und Shattrath aber da is kein Lehrer bzw der kann mir nichts beibringen.
> ...


Lol...Eigeninitative zeigen ftw.Und lesen ftw.Es wurde gesagt,dass die HÄNDLER (nicht Lehrer,siehe oben) die Rezepte verkaufen.Hättest du dich wenigstens ein bisschen umgeschaut bei den Händlern,wäre dir dies aufgefallen.


----------



## Denja (19. Dezember 2009)

falkenwacht (oder die absturzstelle mit den 2 goblins) und schwergat zb gibts auch rezepte durch quest


----------

